# Touch Screen Navigation, DVD, Stereo OEM



## Averick5278 (May 22, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2011 CRUZE LTZ. The car is great while it didn't come with a few things I wanted I plan on adding on here soon. Spoiler and Fog lights seem no problem to order from the dealership. The one problem I seem to have run into is that the dealership said you cannot order this item if it does come with your vehicle you can't get it. They also said that to have that installed in vehicle if you could purchase it, that the VIM would have to be change along with a wiring harness. I have found this factory radio on the internet for sale. I am wanting to stay factory or else I would just go aftermarket. Has anyone else had this problem or know a solution. Will it just be a matter of time before you can purchase through the dealership.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 2012 on order....word is, the 2012 will come with a touchscreen nav system.


----------



## SoSexyCruze (Feb 23, 2011)

Ever find any answers to this? I was considering purchasing the touch screen as well..


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

SoSexyCruze said:


> Ever find any answers to this? I was considering purchasing the touch screen as well..


This from:

Wish List: What Would Make The Chevy Cruze Even More Competitive? Updated! | GM Authority


Update: I’ve made several updates to the list, which are in _italics_.
Here are the facts: even though the 2011 Chevy Cruze is a fine vehicle (yup, *I bought one*), competitors are beginning to offer compact cars that deliver more features. For example, the Ford Focus and Hyundai Elantra offer several features that aren’t available in the Cruze, decreasing the new Chevy compact sedan’s value proposition to the buyer.
As such, I’ve decided to compile a wish list of features I would like to see on a forthcoming Cruze update. Some of these are already on their way for the 2012 model year while others… not so much. So without any further ado, here’s the list:

Push-button start with keyless entry (*coming for 2012*)
Touchscreen navigation system (*coming for 2012*)
Backup camera (*may be coming for 2012*)
*Hatchback* variant for the U.S. market
_More horsepower for the 1.4 liter turbo-charged ECOTEC (around 160). Can be easily accomplished by boosting turbo pressure (Focus has 160 standard)_
_More _*powerful engine option* (1.6 or 2.0 liter turbo) to go against Focus ST; it *doesn’t have to be called SS*… I’d be perfectly fine with a *Z-spec moniker*
Six-speed manual option on 1LT, 2LT, and LTZ trim levels
*Diesel powerplant*
All wheel drive option (Focus)
Pure EV model similar to the new Ford Focus Electric
RS package should only be available on *Cruzen* equipped with 17- or 18-inch wheels. The 16-inchers look comical with the RS grounds-effects package
Blind spot mirror (Focus)
Side turn indicator in mirror (Focus, Elantra)
Heated mirrors (Focus)
Capless fuel door (Focus)
New colors (*coming for 2012*)
New front center armrest to prevent the ease with which the armrest can be pushed back (*coming for 2012*)
Play/pause button functionality; this is possibly my personal biggest pet-peeve — the button only pauses CDs, not the playback of an iPod, iPhone, Zune, or other MP3 players
_Automatic parallel-parking feature on 2LT and/or LTZ (Focus) which would require_
_Front parking/proximity sensors_
_Soft-touch dashboard piece (Focus, Elantra)_
_One-touch up/down for all windows on 2LT and LTZ_
_Dual-zone automatic climate control on 2LT and LTZ_
_Factory (non dealer-installed) fog light option_
_Rain-sensing windshield wipers_
_Interior trunk release_
_In-car Wi-Fi via a USB modem_
:jump:


----------

